# The Most Beautiful Building in the Midwest is in Iowa?



## Skydog (Sep 14, 2020)

*Intro*​Other household name content providers in our space have covered this American Wonder in very fine detail before (e.g. UAP dedicated an entire video to it on YouTube).

However, I was not able to find this particular building mentioned in any great detail on SH so thought I’d light up the stage one more time for what has been referred to as “The Most Beautiful Building in the Midwest”.

*Iowa State Capitol Building*




The *Iowa State Capitol Building*, commonly called the Iowa Statehouse, is located in Iowa’s capital city of Des Moines.

*Capitol Facts *​• The Capitol was built between 1871 and 1886. It was designed by Alfred Piquenard and completed at a cost of $2.9 million.
• The Capitol is 275 feet tall.
• The Capitol dome has been gilded five times. The gold leaf covering the dome is 250,000th of an inch thick and is 23 and 3/4 karats.
• Twenty-nine different types of marble were used in the Capitol, including 22 foreign marbles and 7 domestic marbles.
• Twelve types of wood were used in the Capitol — all native to Iowa except mahogany.
• Twenty-four decorative fireplaces are contained in the Capitol.
• There are 109 rooms in the Capitol. Each one has its own design.
• The interior dimensions of the Capitol are 363 feet from north to south and 247 feet from east to west.
• There are 298 steps from the second floor to the top of the dome.
• The large dome is 80 feet in diameter. The smaller domes are 152 feet tall. The Iowa Capitol is the only state capitol with five domes.
• Fourteen million bricks were used in constructing the Capitol.
• The Capitol contains approximately 330,000 square feet of floor space.
• The buff-colored sandstone on the exterior was quarried in Ste. Genevieve, Missouri.

*Some pics*


































Below are the demographics for Des Moines for reference. _*Des Moines - you got some splainin to do!*_




Ironic quote from a mainstream article called “The Iowa State Capitol is The Prettiest” - Herringbonefreelance.com

*Step Back in the Late 1880s*​“It took 15 years to complete the Iowa State Capitol, which was finished in 1886. Just think about that for a second. In the late 1880s, construction techniques relied on horse-drawn carriages, physical labor, and steam-powered cranes. The capitol’s construction period also spans the Civil War, which I haven’t verified but strongly suspect created delays due to manpower and material shortages (For those interested in monuments, the grounds are filled with Civil War statutes and memorials). Our state was also very young, having been established for a mere 25 years at the start of construction.”

*My Two Cents (and more)*​Ok, so I am going to cry foul here (again) for all the obvious reasons. In doing my standard rounds of research on this oldie but a goodie, at least where I come from. I spent a fair amount of time on the decorative fireplaces - because by golly, those red flags, all 24 of them, are practically burning my eyes out they are so glaring.

I’d already seen Conspiracies-R-Us’s fantastic videos on the Ponce de Leon hotel in Florida and the Palace of Versailles touching on the decorative fire place technology w/metal plates and two rods etc. Really great stuff, no doubt. I wish he would publish content more often but understand why he may not be of late.

But then I stumbled upon something that really took a valiant shot at not only describing the fireplace technology of our past, but also put forth an interesting theory on where everyone went from our past - and literally tied it directly to the mud flood.  Some thought provoking $@#% to say the least - something that I personally had not come across yet, but I could just be late to the game - as usual.

Without further ado, below is a link to the full article + an excerpt on just the fire place section. Enjoy.

An In Depth Study of Tartaria

*How did the first fireplaces and chimneys function?*
*The design*​Tartarian fireplaces were as ornamentaly grand as the buildings that they resided in. These fireplaces were used as a type of bragging rights by revealing the intricate architecture of the homeowner’s taste to visiting guests and relatives.

Contrary to how we use fireplaces today, fireplaces themselves were not engineered to burn anything. Chimneys were not used to route smoke from the fireplace and outside of the home; and rebar in the structure of the home was not primarily used to provide any structural support.

The rebar in the home was connected to the roof top tower dome (which was quite possibly filled with various substances such as mercury or quartz crystal) and the metal poles sticking out of the top and sides of the building. All of this metal was then connected to the metal back plating found inside the original Tartarian fireplaces and chimneys.

Like the crosses found on top of churches, cathedrals, and mosques…the metal poles sticking out of the top and sides of homes and other Tartarian buildings acted as aetheric electrical antennas which harnessed the power of the aether and focused that free energy into the chimney.

Air ventilation shafts (air ducts) found throughout the home’s rooms were connected to the chimney.

The rebar, roof top tower dome, and metal poles sticking out of the sides of the home acted as a spider web, attracting the aether and concentrating the aetheric energy all throughout the home. Similar to how spiders are able to grow and survive without food and water so long as they are touching their web, the Tartarians were able to grow and survive without food and water so long as they stayed inside of their aetheric energized home.

*Tartarian fireplaces and chimneys functioned as aetheric electrical vacuums (ionized central air units)*​Tartarian fireplaces and chimneys were pressurized electric vacuums which acted as an air circulation unit inside of the home. The chimney itself was the vacuum chamber were everything took place.

*The winter*​During the winter, the homeowner would close the upper portion of the chimney. The connected rebar from the house focused the frictional heat from the rebar under stress from the structure into the chimney by way of the metal back plate.

The ornamentally grand metallic sculptings typically found decorating the outer perimeter of Tartarian fireplaces acted as capacitors by storing the built up aetheric energy collected by the roof top tower dome and top and side metal poles sticking out of the house. These metal sculptings were connected to the metal back plate found inside of the fireplace and up and down the chimney.

Along with the metal back plate, these metal sculptings where aetheric electrically charged due in part to being connected to the metal back plate which in turn was connected to the building’s rebar while the rebar was connected to the roof top tower dome and metal poles sticking out of the top and sides of the building which were used as antennas to help attract the universal energy of the aether itself. The fireplace’s metal sculptings helped to radiate structural tension heat from the rebar and metal back plate into the room where the fireplace was located.

Since the heat could not escape up through the chimney, the heat would then be forced to radiate throughout the chimney itself.

The heat would then be forced to radiate into the ventilation air ducts which were connected to the inside of the chimney.

The heat would travel inside of the ventilation air ducts and heat the rooms where the air ducts opened up to.

The rest of the heat trapped inside of the chimney would radiate out of the fireplace itself and with the help of the fireplace’s metal sculptings, heat the room it was in.

The heat output this type of central air circulation system would be dependent on the amount of rebar in the house, the amount of tensional stress applied to the rebar, whether or not the house had a tower dome and metal poles on the outside that were connected to the rebar inside, the size of the chimney, the size of the metal back plate, the size of the fireplace, and the size of the fireplace’s metal sculptings.

*The summer*​During the summer, the homeowner would open the upper portion of the chimney. The fireplace would acted as a pressurized vacuum powered by the aetheric electricity and suck the heat out of the rooms in the house by way of the air ventilation ducts and the fireplace itself.

The frictional heat that the connected rebar was under due to tensional stress from the house would begin to radiate up and out of the chimney.

*In short…*​Tartarian fireplaces were not designed to burn anything. The metal back plating found inside of the fireplace and chimney was connected to the rebar, upper tower dome, and outside metal poles which concentrated the power of the aether and focused that free energy onto the metal back plate inside of the chimney which ionized the air inside of the chimney. This ionized air coupled with the rising and falling of hot and cold air currents created a pressurized electric vacuum inside of the chimney. During the winter, chimneys acted as pressurized electric vacuums radiating trapped heat inside of the chimney out through the fireplace, metal sculptings, and air ventilation ducts connected to the inside of the chimney. During the summer, the process would reverse and the fireplace and air ventilation ducts would suck in heat into the fireplace and air ducts connected to the inside of the chimney from the inside of the house and by way of the ionized air from the aetheric electrically charged metal back plate inside of the chimney would force the heat up the chimney and out of the house.”





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: The Most Beautiful Building in the Midwest is in Iowa?


----------



## HollyHoly (Sep 16, 2020)

umkay I just drove 2000+ miles from Phoenix to Michigan and there I was driving the Des Moines freeway and suddenly up pops THIS GARGANTUAN  specimen of a building/ temple /thingy ,Its huge folks and when the sun glints off that dome Zowie! pictures do not convey the effect of seeing this thing yourself.
some interesting points about it are how similar the history of it is to literally every other one of theses temple /captitol/palace bank thingys .
*just threw it together in no time flat*✔





> The capitol building was dedicated on January 17, 1884, and it was completed sometime in 1886.[6] The building commission made its final report on June 29, 1886, with a total cost of $2,873,294.59. The audit showed that only $3.77 was unaccounted for in the 15 years of construction.[4]


*gotta have a fire*✔





> On January 4, 1904, a fire was started when the gas lights were being converted into electricity. The fire swept through the areas that housed the Supreme Court and Iowa House of Representatives. A major restoration was performed and documented, with the addition of electrical lighting, elevators, and a telephone system. Little information is available about who performed the actual restoration during these early years.[4] However, Elmer Garnsey created the ceiling artwork in the House Chamber.[5]


*Architects with strange notions and mathematically improble histories✔*


> *John Crombie Cochrane* (1835–1887)[1] was a prominent architect in the 19th century practicing in Chicago, Illinois.[2] He formed Cochrane and Garnsey with George O. Garnsey.
> 
> He began work in Davenport, Iowa in 1856, moving to St. Louis in 1858 after the Panic of 1857.[3] With the onset of the Civil War, he returned to his boyhood home in New Hampshire. In 1864, he moved to Chicago and began working as an architect, with his design being selected for the Illinois State Capitol in 1868.[3]
> 
> ...


fiendishly busy guy for such a short lifespan
[QUOTE*Alfred H. Piquenard* (1826-1876)[1] was an American architect. Born in France, he studied at Paris' *Ecole Centrale des Arts et Manufactures* before emigrating to the United States as part of the Icarian movement. After leaving the Icarians, he began work as an architect. He apprenticed with George I. Barnett in St. Louis and then later partnered with John C. Cochrane in Chicago to design the Illinois State Capitol and Iowa State Capitol.[2] ][/QUOTE] ah the* Icarian movement*  of course  


> The *Icarians* /ɪˈkɛriənz/ were a French-based utopian socialist movement, established by the followers of politician, journalist, and author Étienne Cabet. In an attempt to put his economic and social theories into practice, Cabet led his followers to the United States of America in 1848, where the Icarians established a series of egalitarian communes in the states of Texas, Illinois, Iowa, Missouri, and California. The movement split several times due to factional disagreements.
> 
> The last community of Icarians, located a few miles outside Corning, Iowa, disbanded voluntarily in 1898. The 46 years of tenure at this location made the Corning Icarian Colony one of the longest-lived non-religious communal living experiments in US history.[1]


seems our radical socialist elites have been busy pushing their dystopian agendas for a very long time


----------

